# Neulich im Call-Center



## dvill (8 August 2009)

Frankfurter Neue Presse - Frankfurt - Lokales: Datenskandal deckt üble Abzocke auf


> Eine genauere Sichtung des ungefähr vier Zentimeter hohen Papierstapels brachte dann noch Unterlagen zutage, die belegen, mit welch brachialen Methoden in diesem Call-Center Telefonabzocke betrieben wird. Es sind «Schulungspapiere», in denen exakt festgehalten ist, was die Mitarbeiter zu tun haben:
> 
> Sie müssen wildfremde Menschen anrufen und ihnen am Telefon Spielscheine der Norddeutschen und Süddeutschen Klassenlotterie andrehen. Wortwörtlich ist ihnen vorgeschrieben, wie sie «Kunden» bequatschen müssen – so lange, bis die Angerufenen ihre privaten Daten wie Namen und Anschrift und am Ende auch noch die Bankdaten rausrücken.





> Was er nicht sagt, ist, dass es offenbar zum System seines Unternehmens gehört, persönliche Daten wildfremder Menschen einzuholen – selbst mit Falschaussagen, wie die Unterlagen beweisen.
> 
> Die Firma TDS erzielte 2007 sieben Millionen Euro Umsatz. Derzeit hat es laut Callenberg 100 Mitarbeiter, meist mit Migrationshintergrund.
> 
> Die Mitarbeiter in Call-Centern erhalten übrigens meist nur zwischen sechs und sieben Euro pro Stunde


----------



## Tinchen02 (10 August 2009)

*AW: Neulich im Call-Center*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch mal das "Vergnügen" einen Tag in einem Call Center zu verbringen.
Habe sehr schnell mirtbekommen, wie das da abläuft und fing an leicht zu meutern. Andere die auch zum Schnupperkurs anwesend waren unterstützen mich. Wir wurden schnell von den anderen "Hörigen und Leichtgläubigen" getrennt und in ein anderes Zimmer gebracht :sun:

Da wollte man uns eine Gehirnwäsche verpassen, wir haben uns natürlich gewehrt und haben die Geschäftsräume fluchtartig verlassen.
Uns ging der Popo schon etwas auf Grundeis und waren froh wieder an der frischen Luft zu sein.
Übrigens hiess die Firma auch TDS:scherzkeks:
Eigentlich wollte ich das zur Anzeige bringen aber hätte vermutlich eh nichts gebracht. Habe aber den Vorfall dem Arbeitsamt gemeldet.

Gibt es überhaupt noch seriöse Stellenangebote???:-?




dvill schrieb:


> Frankfurter Neue Presse - Frankfurt - Lokales: Datenskandal deckt üble Abzocke auf


----------



## anonnnn (5 März 2019)

Es wird hier sehr viel übertrieben und skandalisiert. Ich war hier auch tätig und muss sagen, dass da wirklich tolle Menschen gearbeitet haben. Habe nie Druck oder Stress erlebt oder verspürt. 

Unverschämterweise habe ich in einem Zeitungsbericht später gelesen, dass da ein hoher Anteil von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund gearbeitet haben soll und das haben die in einem reisserischen Ton und Wortlaut stehen gehabt. Sollte wohl etwas negatives suggerieren. 
Das stimmt, es arbeiteten hier viele Menschen, die die mehrheitsgesellschaft wohl als FREMDE wahrnehmen würde und auch viele ältere Menschen. Doch fakt ist auch, dass das tolle Menschen waren, die alle perfekt und akzentfrei deutsch sprachen. 
Das waren Menschen, die auf dem Arbeitsmarkt diskriminiert und ausgegrenzt werden. Hier konnten sie aufblühen und erfolgreich sein. Hier habe ich auch gelernt, wie verlogen unsere Gesellschaft ist. Diese Leute konnten sich beweisen und anderswo hätte man sie aufgrund des Namens oder der Herkunft nicht genommen.


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2019)

Grimms Märchen 

PS:   10 Jahre gebraucht, um dieses Süssholzgeraspel abzulassen..

PPS:  Schon mal davon gehört, dass ColdCalls verboten sind?


----------



## anonnnn (5 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Grimms Märchen
> 
> PS:   10 Jahre gebraucht, um dieses Süssholzgeraspel abzulassen..
> 
> PPS:  Schon mal davon gehört, dass ColdCalls verboten sind?



WOW Super das hätte ich wiederum nie für möglich gehalten, dass jemand hier mal antwortet auf meine verspätete Antwort.

Wollen Sie mich der Lüge bezichtigen? ich habe das nicht verteidigt was diese Firma gemacht hat ich habe lediglich die Umstände und die Mitarbeiter verteidigt.

vielleicht war es ihr Geschäftsmodell, dass sie jenen, die auf dem Arbeitsmarkt keine Chance haben, gezielt angezogen haben. Durch die Tätigkeit habe ich auch viel über unsere Gesellschaft und den Arbeitsmarkt erfahren. Viele behinderte, ältere Menschen und ältere qualifizierte Menschen, die durch ihr Alter keine Chance mehr auf dem Arbeitsmarkt hatten.


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2019)

Wir haben unsern Laden durchaus im Blick.
Und seriöse Callcenter kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen. Die anderen nutzen die Notlagen der Menschen aus. Das hast Du richtig erkannt, das Geschäftsmodell der Callcenter ist praktisch gleich mit dem des Romance Scams auf den auch nur Menschen hereinfallen die komplett untervögelt sind und auf dem normalen "Heiratsmarkt" keine Chancen mehr haben.
Bis zu einem Urteil des Arbeitsgerichtes wurden Arbeitslose sogar gesperrt wenn sie die Arbeit bei einem Callcenter geschmissen haben weil sie keine illegalen Drückermethoden anwenden wollten. Die Strafanzeige gegen die Mitarbeiter eines Jobcenters wegen Beihilfe zu Telefonverkaufsbetrügereien wirkte da zusätzlich Wunder.


----------



## anonnnn (5 März 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wir haben unsern Laden durchaus im Blick.
> Und seriöse Callcenter kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen. Die anderen nutzen die Notlagen der Menschen aus. Das hast Du richtig erkannt, das Geschäftsmodell der Callcenter ist praktisch gleich mit dem des Romance Scams auf den auch nur Menschen hereinfallen die komplett untervögelt sind und auf dem normalen "Heiratsmarkt" keine Chancen mehr haben.
> Bis zu einem Urteil des Arbeitsgerichtes wurden Arbeitslose sogar gesperrt wenn sie die Arbeit bei einem Callcenter geschmissen haben weil sie keine illegalen Drückermethoden anwenden wollten. Die Strafanzeige gegen die Mitarbeiter eines Jobcenters wegen Beihilfe zu Telefonverkaufsbetrügereien wirkte da zusätzlich Wunder.



Ja das stimmt das war aber glaub ich in der Ära vor HARTZ 4 als ich dort war. 
Die meisten haben dort aber gerne gearbeitet


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2019)

anonnnn schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt das war aber glaub ich in der Ära vor HARTZ 4 als ich dort war.








						Arbeitslosengeld II – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Das ALG II wurde zum 1. Januar *2005* durch das Vierte Gesetz für moderne Dienstleistungen am Arbeitsmarkt[1] („Hartz IV“) eingeführt


Ist schon was her...


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2019)

Gabs damals noch seriöse Callcenter......?


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2019)

Ja, und die gibt es auch heute noch, die sogenannten Inbound-Callcenter, wenn vielleicht auch nur eine kleine Abteilung im Callcenter Konzern 
Hier sind dann die wenigen untergebracht, die nur auf Anrufe von Kunden auf Servicefragen reagieren und nicht Werbeseitig den Kunden anrufen.
Auch das landet oft in enem Call Center, da der Begriff nicht nur für die "Drückerkolonnen" der Werbeanrufverkaufstelefonisten genutzt wird.
Unsere Berichte und Fälle basieren aber nur auf diese "Drückerkolonnen" oder Outbound-Callcenter da die anderen ja nicht betrügerisch negativ auffallen.

Wobei jeder einzelne Kunde auch im  Inbound-Callcenter negative Erfahrungen mit nichtswissern gemacht haben kann.


----------



## jupp11 (6 März 2019)

Wikipedia liefert eine  sehr "neutrale/wertfreie" Beschreibung der Aufgaben eines  Outbound  Callcenters:








						Callcenter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				





> Outbound-Callcenter
> Als Outbound geht es um die Verbindung nach außen, Bestandskunden und* potentielle Kunden werden gezielt angerufen*. *Oft handelt es sich um Aktionen im Rahmen des Telefonmarketings.* Der (externe) Auftraggeber des Callcenters beabsichtigt den Verkauf von Produkten auszuführen oder zu aktivieren. Andere Einsatzgebiete sind es statistische Daten zu erheben, den zu erwartenden Bedarf zu ermitteln (Pre-Sale) oder Rückfragen zur Kundenzufriedenheit (After-Sale) zu stellen. *Allgemeiner geht es darum Ansprechpartner zu aktivieren oder Adressen zu aktualisieren*


Kein Wort darüber, dass dies  ColdCalls sind, die  verboten sind.


----------



## anonnnn (8 März 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Arbeitslosengeld II – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich glaube ich war vor 2004 kurz dort.


----------



## anonnnn (8 März 2019)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ja, und die gibt es auch heute noch, die sogenannten Inbound-Callcenter, wenn vielleicht auch nur eine kleine Abteilung im Callcenter Konzern
> Hier sind dann die wenigen untergebracht, die nur auf Anrufe von Kunden auf Servicefragen reagieren und nicht Werbeseitig den Kunden anrufen.
> Auch das landet oft in enem Call Center, da der Begriff nicht nur für die "Drückerkolonnen" der Werbeanrufverkaufstelefonisten genutzt wird.
> Unsere Berichte und Fälle basieren aber nur auf diese "Drückerkolonnen" oder Outbound-Callcenter da die anderen ja nicht betrügerisch negativ auffallen.
> ...


ICH hatte 2006 eine unschöne Erfahrung machen müssen

in der Zeitung gab es eine Werbung mit einem Arbeitgeber GUTER VERDIENST KEIN VERKAUF 
2 Tage lang dort gegessen und die dame und der Herr haben so schön über alles gesprochen und erst am 2.tag kam dann die info dass es um lose verkaufen ging 

diese 2 Tage Schulung das war vorher groß angekündigt würde bezahlt werden auf jeden Fall 

ich wollte darauf verzichten natürlich doch einige andere die das bezahlt bekommen wollten wegen Zeitverschwendung bekamen von der Buchhaltung zu hören DAS GILT NUR FÜR DIE, DIE BEI UNS AUCH MINDESTENS 100 Stunden im Anschluss gearbeitet haben


----------



## anonnnn (8 März 2019)

Es wurden damals SKL und NKL Lose verkauft 

eine richtige Sauerei und verlogen. GÜNTER JAUCH und die HERSCHAFten dieser Firmen die sich ach so sozial geben und im JETSET allseits geschätzt sind, lassen die drecksarbeit und die Kolonnenarbeit durch andere machen


----------

